
$3 a month Loopt competitor for Sprint "Ulocate" raises M$11 VC - vlad
http://blogs.business2.com/business2blog/2007/05/ulocate_finds_1.html
======
startupper
nice url: <http://www.where.com/>

I wonder how much they paid for that...

